# List of free/open source 3d game engines



## darkknight (Mar 31, 2007)

Free Engines

Agar (engine) - A high-level graphical application framework used by 2D and 3D computer games 
Allegro library - A free crossplatform C/C++ game programming library, provides functions for graphics, sounds, input, timers, fixed and floating point, 3d, compressed datafile and a GUI. 
Axiom Engine - A fork containing the core of the OGRE graphics engine 
Haaf's Game Engine - A 2D Hardware Accelerated Game Engine 
Baja Engine - Professional quality engine used for the game The Lost Mansion. 
Boom - A port of the Doom source code by TeamTNT 
Build engine - A First person shooter engine used to power Duke Nukem 3D 
Cadabra 3D Engine - 3D engine for easy game development 
Catmother - A BSD-licensed engine from a company that open-sourced its code when it closed the business. 
CheapHack - An outdated TomazQuake derived engine 
Crystal Entity Layer - An extension of the Crystal Space 3D Engine 
Crystal Space - A general framework for developing 3D applications 
Cube - Powers the computer game of the same name 
DarkPlaces - One of the most advanced free software Quake engines 
Delta3d - Integrates other well-known free software projects into an easy-to-use API, originally developed by the U.S. Navy 
DGD - An object-oriented programmable MUD engine 
Doom engine - The now free software engine originally used for Doom and Doom II 
DXFramework - A simple, pedagogical 2D/3D DirectX-based game engine for Visual Studio 
DX Studio - Real-time professional 3D engine and editing suite produced by Worldweaver Ltd 
Eclipse - A 2D MMORPG maker (Open source) 
Elysium Source - A 2D online game engine made with VB6 
Epee Engine -Is an 2D/3D open source cross platform graphics engine with beginning programmers in mind 
Eternity Engine - A source port of the Doom engine 
Exult - A free software reimplementation of the Ultima VII game engine 
FIFE - A free software 2D ISO engine supporting the assets of Fallout 1 & 2 
Game Blender - A sub-application of Blender for creating games 
Game Maker - Object-oriented game development software with drag-and-drop interface and its own scripting language 
GQ - A Quake engine that adds features from TomazQuake and DarkPlaces 
GZDoom - A source port of the Doom engine based on ZDoom 
Genesis3D - A real-time 3D engine for Windows 
GemRB - A free software implementation of the Infinity Engine 
Irrlicht Engine - A cross-platform and lightweight three dimensional graphics engine. 
Jogre - a Java based client/server game engine and API for online real time games such as chess, checkers, etc. 
MRPGe - Visual Basic 2D RPG game engine, with built-in scripting capabilities. Very customizable, in early development stages. 
M.U.G.E.N - A 2D fighting game engine 
Multiverse Network - an MMOG platform, including server, client, and tools. (Free for development and use--revenue sharing upon commercial deployment). 
Nebula Device - A realtime 3D game engine developed by German game studio Radon Labs. 
OctLight - A Java game engine that uses scene-graph and renders on top of Lightweight Java Game Library (LWJGL) using OpenGL 
Open Game Engine is an open source library combining the components used to make games. 
OGRE Engine - A very popular object-oriented graphics rendering engine. Also called OGRE3D 
Online RPG Maker - An Online RPG/2D engine with scripting. 
Panda3D Engine - Rapid development engine based on Python 
Pentagram - A project to create a game engine that is capable of running Ultima VIII: Pagan 
PlayerWorlds - a simple, and widely used 2D Online RPG Engine. 
PLIB - A game engine - includes 3D, Audio, Music, GUI, Window manager and is portable Linux/Windows/MacOSX. 
ProQuake - A modified Quake engine 
Quake II engine - The original free software Quake II engine from Id Software 
Quake III engine - The original free software Quake III engine from Id Software 
Reality Factory - A free open-source game engine that is intended for non-programmers and is built on the Genesis3d Graphic Engine. 
RealmForge - An open-source game engine for the Microsoft .NET Framework, predecessor to Visual3D.NET 
Sauerbraten - A upgraded engine forked from the Cube engine 
Sonic Robo Blast 2 - A heavily modified Doom Legacy engine for a 3D platform fan-fiction game of the same name. 
Stratagus - A cross-platform real time strategy game engine 
Telejano - a modified Quake engine 
Tenebrae - One of many Quake engine clones 
Toi - A 3d game engine currently in development with promises of both MMO and single player capabilities. Free but with licensing fees that are to be announced. Has much potential. 
vbGORE - Open-source online RPG engine in Visual Basic 6 (2d via 3d hybrid engine). 
Well of Souls - A 2D engine with scripting in QUEST and a visual world editor. 
Yake - a component-based, object-oriented, partially generic engine written in C++ 
Zak Engine - An easy to use 2D games engine using DirectX 8.1 and 9 developed for novice and professional programmers. Features: sprites, tiles maps, sound and music in several formats, scripting (AngelScript), particle systems and more!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 31, 2007)

Source of the article please?


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 31, 2007)

googled and got this : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_game_engines


----------



## darkknight (Mar 31, 2007)

Half was written in wikipedia and half i edited in wikipedia, therefore I copied the full one

Guys the best free game creation software is Game maker, it can create almost anything, and u can get the full only with 20$


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Free and then you say get it for 20$???? Means?


----------



## darkknight (Apr 3, 2007)

There r 2 versions of GameMaker one free and a paid one!


----------

